

Square vs VeriFone - Fees & Security - gaganpalrecha
http://feefighters.com/square-vs-verifone

======
patr1ck
The Fee Fighters tool is great, but they don't take into account how much
better of an experience Square is over Verifone. Go take a look at the
screenshots of Verifone's Payware Mobile app:
[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/payware-
mobile/id347863505?mt...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/payware-
mobile/id347863505?mt=8) versus Square:
<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/square/id335393788?mt=8> – On top of that,
Square's interface on iPad is just as beautiful.

Square also offers other features like text message receipts that Verifone
doesn't, like SMS receipts.

While fees are definitely one of the most important things to consider,
ignoring other aspects of payment systems is short-sighted. It's a shame that
Fee Fighters seems to be using just the 'checklist features' model of
comparison.

~~~
pitdesi
patr1ck - did you see our link that says "Price isn't the only thing that
matters?" That takes you lower on the page where we cover some of these
things? <http://feefighters.com/square-vs-verifone#comparison_details>

I'm not asking to be an ass, I'm wondering if we should make that more
apparent. We cover some of what you mention, and some things you don't.

~~~
patr1ck
I saw the anchor you pointed to in the link (the Account Details comparison
section), yes, but reading through the page again it looks like you addressed
the things I mention in the very bottom section, which I glossed over on my
first read – "Square has some neat features..." – my mistake, sorry!

Yeah, It'd be cool that were more apparent somehow. The page (well designed as
it is) is heavily geared towards the fee comparison, and offers only quick
takes on other details. It'd be cool to see a more thorough review of both
units.

Keep up the good work!

------
ericd
The difference in the breakdown of fees is almost hilarious in its complexity
on the Verifone side vs. that on the Square side.

------
bluegene
Apparently for smaller and independent businesses Square is the way to go

------
pjleonhardt
Thanks for this article. I thought that Square only supported the iPhone, not
Android; is this a new development?

My brother and I are looking to sell some physical products (spice mixes / dry
rubs) at farmer's markets. We were going to do Cash Only, but I just ordered
my Square to handle the CC processing at the markets!

~~~
djg38
The Android app came out almost a year ago I think. I've had it for a while,
it's on the market of course.

------
tomp
Ironically, $40 (the price which is set initially) is the highest (average)
price at which Square is cheaper than VeriFone.

~~~
seanharper
The default was set at the inflection point.

